# Intel Mobile HD Graphics - Screen resolution 1368x768, not 1366x768



## Antarex (Dec 26, 2012)

Intel Mobile HD Graphics with vesa driver - screen resolution 1368x768, not 1366x768.

1. FreeBSD 9.1 i386 Intel HD Graphics 2000 (Toshiba Satellite C850-B1K, Intel B815 CPU).

2. FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 Intel HD Graphics 4000 (Samsung NP300E5X-A07RU, Core i3 3110M).






Its the bug on vesa driver?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2012)

Neither are 'standard' VESA modes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Modes_defined_by_VESA


----------



## kpa (Dec 27, 2012)

1366 is not divisible by 8 so 1368 is used instead. They are (AFAIK) the same resolution on the hardware level.


----------

